# Destinations Disc where is it?



## Davidbeck (Feb 19, 2008)

When I start up, the window installer box appears, then it says "preparing to install", then a destination box appears and it says "please wait while Windows configures Destinations". Then it says "the feature you are trying to use is on a CD rom or other removable disk that is not available. Insert destinations disc and click ok". This lil session appears everytime we start up. Lately there has been 3 lil window installer boxes appear. I usually click on cancel but it takes sometimes to cancel and is quite annoying. I have no idea where the destination file is nor what it is. Any help in solving this problem? *I have tried Windows insttaller and it makes no difference*. Many thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Davidbeck said:


> When I start up, the window installer box appears, then it says "preparing to install", then a destination box appears and it says "please wait while Windows configures Destinations". Then it says "the feature you are trying to use is on a CD rom or other removable disk that is not available. Insert destinations disc and click ok". This lil session appears everytime we start up. Lately there has been 3 lil window installer boxes appear. I usually click on cancel but it takes sometimes to cancel and is quite annoying. I have no idea where the destination file is nor what it is. Any help in solving this problem? *I have tried Windows insttaller and it makes no difference*. Many thanks



Hi. . .

Welcome to TSF.

Apologies for the late reply. I know that you have been waiting a few days now. I find this to be an extremely interesting subject - in addition to being a personal one as well.

I believe the most likely cause of your trouble is that a [downloaded] non-Microsoft program was installed from either your DVD or a USB device at some point and then later uninstalled via the Control Panel/Programs panel. Doing so removed a good portion of the files from the "Program Files", "ProgramData" and "%users%" folders. Herein lies the problem. Somehow this program knows that it is uninstalled, either internally within Vista or from a still-active Internet link triggering a program within Vista, and is attempting to re-install itself. However, the MSI or EXE installation file (or a copy) is usually located in a user folder like "c:\users\%username%\AppData\Local\Temp\7z SDB12.tmp\setup\Destinations\" - but it wasn't - because it was on removeable media - and now the re-install program is looking for it; hence the screens that you described and the reason that windows explorer looks for a DVD or USB device that is no longer there.

I do believe that I can help you to at least greatly reduce the wait time after you hit cancel, but I will say now that I do not know if I will be able to completely remove it.

I came across your thread tonight while looking for the answer to a similar problem of my own that has frustrated me for months now. A family member downloaded and installed COMODO anti-virus and firewall. I uninstalled it. Now, when I change a file permission, I get the same messages as you described - but with the phrase "Comodo AntiSpam Desktop" where yours is "Destinantions". I am lucky enough that clicking on "cancel" stops it immediately and I am able to continue my task. But this only came about after many months of searching and editing the Vista NT Registry. Tonight for the first time, after seeing your thread, I let it go past the install screen and this is what I got:
.
.
.










.
.









.
.
.


*One of the reasons that you may experience difficulties locating the cause of the problem is that much of the remaining files and information is located in the Vista NT Registry - in various formats - English, BINARY, and the 128 bit CLSID assigned by Vista to program applications and components. Here is a screen shot from a "Comodo" registry search:*

.
.









.
.
.

In order to continue I would like to know your general level of experience with windows (1 - 10 highest) and your knowledge of DOS or DOS/tree-like structures - e.g., folders\sub-folders\files = \directory\sub-directory\files (1 - 10). Another way to help answer - do you know how to manuever around in Windows Explorer (WE)? I ask as this will require the use of a 3rd party utility program similar to WE, but faster and easier.

Do you recall software with the name of "Destinations"?

Please let me know.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2





Do these screens look familiar.


----------



## Davidbeck (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all this. I will read and digest it all in the next few days.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK. . let me know.

jcgriff2


----------



## Davidbeck (Feb 19, 2008)

I have now discovered that by closing and disabling the windows side-bar, the problem is resolved. don't ask me how or why! But it may give you a clue about where to start looking to solve your problem. It looks like a compatilbiltiy issue.

good luck, David


----------



## JoeKraynak (Apr 19, 2008)

A tech support person at Dell helped me fix this same problem on my computer by re-registering the sidebar .dll files:

1. Click Start, All Programs, Accessories.
2. Right-click Command Prompt and click Run As Administrator.
3. Type cd \Program Files\Windows Sidebar and press Enter.
4. Type regsvr32 -u sbdrop.dll and press Enter.
5. Type regsvr32 -u wlsrvc.dll and press Enter.
6. Type regsvr32 sbdrop.dll and press Enter.
7. Type regsvr32 wlsrvc.dll and press Enter.
8. Restart Windows.
9. Run the Windows Sidebar (Start, All Programs, Accessories, Windows Sidebar).

This essentially unregistered the sidebar .dll files and then re-registered them in Windows. It certainly did the trick for me. Some users have reported that their Windows Sidebar completely disappeared, and this is the same recommended fix for that problem.

My desktop background did not cover the entire screen afterwards, so I had to go back to my display settings and fix that:

1. Right-click a blank area on the Windows desktop and click Personalize.
2. Click Desktop Background.
3. Select the desired background and position on the desktop.
4. Click OK.

Hope this helps someone. Sure had me stumped.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi David and Joe - 

Thank you so much for your input here. I am glad that this rather simple solution (compared to mine, anyway!) worked for you. That is what is important - that it worked out - regardless of the steps taken to get there.

I do recall doing something with regsrvr regarding my problem, but don't have any "instructions" to myself anywhere. Obviously, whatever it was that I did didn't work at that time.

So, when I have the time, I plan to test this out - especially with COMODO - and do hope it works. Although, I'll then have a tough time rationalizing all the time that I spent on this over those few months. Well, maybe I'll get to learn something new today - which is always good.

Thanks!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## JoeKraynak (Apr 19, 2008)

I read about another guy getting this same Destinations disk error when he tried downloading and installing MediaPlayer11 Beta and updates for AdobeReader7. The problem was that he had a partial, corrupt installation. The fix was to download and run the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Read the article, download the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool, and then run it to clean up the Destinations installation and any other installations that seemed to be triggering that warning message to appear. I didn't try this, because my problem's been solved, but it seems like a logical solution.


----------

